# Blu-ray ruckelt extrem



## powdersnow (18. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe das Problem das ich meine Blu-ray von Scarface (gestern bekommen  ) nicht zum laufen bekomme  . In PowerDVD 11 ruckelt es extrem, sogar schon vor dem Menü, wenn das Universal Logo kommt. CPU Auslastung auf einem Kern 95-100% auf dem anderen um die 50. 
In PowerDVD9 macht er sie garnicht erst auf.... 
Hab festgestellt das die Disk mit VC1 kodiert ist. Kann das daran liegen? Hab schon überall gesucht aber keine vernünftige Antwort gefunden. Einen VC1 Codec hab ich auch niergends gefunden.... Hilfe!!

CPU: C2D E6600
Graka: ATI HD 5700 (aktuelle Catalyst Treiber sind drauf,11.8)
Board: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
LW: LG BH10LS30

Danke und Gruß PS


----------



## wuschi (18. September 2011)

probier mal mit vlc oder windows media player vieleicht liegt es auch einfach am programm


----------



## Stoeppsel (18. September 2011)

Teste mal Dein System mit "CyberLink BD & 3D Advisor":
http://www.chip.de/downloads/CyberLi..._21642834.html
Blu Ray ist kein einfaches Thema, da alle Systemkomponenten hohe Datenströme verarbeiten müssen
(gute Hardware-Unterstützung ist sehr nützlich) und insbesondere damit auch die passenden Codecs.

Evtl. unterstützt aber auch PowerDVD 11 Deine Hardware nicht ausreichend (Update notwendig?).


----------



## X Broster (18. September 2011)

Puh, schwierig.
Wenn Core#0 voll ausgelastet ist, ist das natürlich ein Zeichen. Und: Wieviel Ram besitzt dein System denn?

-------------
In den PowerDVD Einstellungen kannst du auch gucken, PowerDVD benutzt bei Blu-Ray Grafikbeschleunigung, ähnlich wie der WMP. Ist dies ausgeschaltet?

Auch gibt es öfters neue Versionen von PowerDVD.


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2011)

Versuch mal einen älteren Grafiktreiber.
Leider wird in manchen Treibern schon mal die Hardwarebeschleunigung für Videos mehr oder weniger ausgehebelt.

Gerade bei dem 11.8 berichtet z.B. auch PCGH_Carsten im aktuellen Heft von Problemen.


----------



## powdersnow (18. September 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten!

@ wuschi: vlc spielt doch keine Blu-rays (soweit ich weiss) Media player währe ne idee, ich steh aber nicht so drauf... Hatte außerdem auch Media Theater oder so probiert, da wars genau das gleiche...

@ Stoeppsel: Graka und Graka Treiber sind rot! Fähigkeit für Dual-Video-Hardwarekodierung sind alle 3 rot (h264, mpeg2 und vc1)...

@ X Broster: System hat 4 GB, nutzt aber nur 3,1 wegen XP 32bit! Sollte doch reichen oder? Die Grafikbeschleunigung kann ich zwar ausschalten, aber sie schaltet sich von alleine wieder an und ist ausgegraut sobald die Disk läuft. ATI Avivo oder wie das heisst...

@ Olstyle: Hatte vorher den 11.2 drauf, war das gleiche... soll ich einen noch älteren testen?

Danke und Gruß PS


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2011)

Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber wenn das nicht noch mit SP3 kam dürfte XP garnicht den Blu-Ray Kopierschutz unterstützen.

Aktuell sieht dein Problem aber hauptsächlich nach mangelnder Hardwarebeschleunigung aus. Da bleiben die Treiber erste Anlaufstelle. Eine Anfrage direkt beim AMD Support dürfte auch nicht schaden.

Gehen denn andere Blu-Rays ?


----------



## powdersnow (19. September 2011)

Andere (nicht VC1) Blu Rays konnte ich noch nicht testen.

Aber mal was anderes: Problem ist gelöst  

Es lag doch nicht am Codec. Habe das Bluray Laufwerk auf einen anderen Sata Anschluss aufm Board gesteckt! Kaum zu glauben aber das wars.... 

Danke und Gruß PS


----------



## Otep (20. September 2011)

Hm, ich habe das selbe Problem 

Habe nun seit Freitag PowerDvD 11 Ultra, davor hatte ich die Testversion. 
Mit der Testversion lief alles prima...

Nun ruckelt es sporadisch richtig heftig, wie ein Lagg...

1. Nen anderen Sata - Port habe ich schon versucht... ohne Erfolg 
2. Der CyberLink BD & 3D Advisor sagt das alles OK is...
3. anderer GraKa Treiber gab auch keine Besserung

Meine Systemauslastung ist allerdings nicht so hoch...

Mein Sys:

Intel C2Q 9550 @ 3,825 GHz
8 GB DDRII @ 900 MHz
GTX 470 @ neuster Treiber
Win 7 64 Bit

TV: Panasonic 42" Plasma @ 720p


----------



## Portvv (20. September 2011)

Warum man sich nicht gleich für das selbe geld ein standalone gerät holt bleibt mir ein rätsel, vorteile hat man da gleich mehrere gg. dem PC!!


----------



## toub_ (20. September 2011)

Weil man z.B. eh nen "leistungsstarken" Rechner rumstehen hat und man dann nur nen BluRay-Laufwerk und ein HDMI-Kabel kaufen muss


----------



## Otep (21. September 2011)

oder alles verkabelt und vernetzt hat


----------



## Portvv (21. September 2011)

toub_ schrieb:


> Weil man z.B. eh nen "leistungsstarken" Rechner rumstehen hat und man dann nur nen BluRay-Laufwerk und ein HDMI-Kabel kaufen muss



dito , das selbe machst ja auch wenn du ein standalone gerät holst player + hdmi kabel und dann ran am tv , wesentlich angenehmer als jedesmal den rechner zustarten um eine bd zusehen , abgesehen vom stromverbrauch , der lautstärke und der umständlicheren Bedienung , aber jedem das seine


----------



## GTA 3 (21. September 2011)

powdersnow schrieb:


> Andere (nicht VC1) Blu Rays konnte ich noch nicht testen.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes: Problem ist gelöst
> 
> ...


 
Eine Frage: Wie war es vorher angesteckt ??


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2011)

Sein Board bietet mit Sil4723, JMB363 und ICH7R(die SB) ganze drei verschiedene S-ATA Chips. Anscheinend war einer davon nicht ganz so toll.


----------



## Otep (22. September 2011)

Also bei mir hat ein Firmware-Update vom BR-LW das Problem behoben...

@ Portvv

Mein PC steht in nem anderen Zimmer... Lautstärke hab ich da also nicht... 
Und  für die Steuerung hab ich entweder n App oder Maus/Tastatur


----------

